# Back to the iphone :(



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

So yesterday when loading my son into the car I placed my brand new Galaxy S4 on the roof of the car, bad idea. Ten minutes later while driving on the highway I hear a thunk on the roof. I looked in the rear view mirror just in time to see my phone fly off the roof and shatter on the road at 70mph. I went back and got everything except the battery so I can't tell if it's going to turn on and as an added bonus the screen is completely shattered.  

Lucky for me I have my wife's old iphone 4 to use while I get a new phone, or fix this one. 

Short story long, hear's my problem the pt app won't let me hit the send button (it's kinda greyed out) when I type something. I've tried uninstalling it and re installing it to no avail. Any ideas on how to fix this problem?


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

Rbriggs82 said:


> So yesterday when loading my son into the car I placed my brand new Galaxy S4 on the roof of the car, bad idea. Ten minutes later while driving on the highway I hear a thunk on the roof. I looked in the rear view mirror just in time to see my phone fly off the roof and shatter on the road at 70mph. I went back and got everything except the battery so I can't tell if it's going to turn on and as an added bonus the screen is completely shattered.
> 
> Lucky for me I have my wife's old iphone 4 to use while I get a new phone, or fix this one.
> 
> Short story long, hear's my problem the pt app won't let me hit the send button (it's kinda greyed out) when I type something. I've tried uninstalling it and re installing it to no avail. Any ideas on how to fix this problem?


Sorry to hear about that.Hope you had insurance on that galaxy.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

On my iPhone app if I go to reply and just start typing, and don't use more than one line of text, it won't submit. Like you said, the button is grayed out. 
It lights up when the text starts a second line. 
Hitting return right away makes the button light up..


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Wow that worked! What a weird little quirk.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

South-FL-Painter said:


> Sorry to hear about that.Hope you had insurance on that galaxy.


I do but the deductible is as much as I payed for the phone. 

I bought I battery on eBay, if it turns on I'll figure out how to fix the screen. I hope it works I have so many pics and work stuff I'd hate to lose.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Back to the past would be the right name for this thread. :whistling2:


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I do but the deductible is as much as I payed for the phone.
> 
> I bought I battery on eBay, if it turns on I'll figure out how to fix the screen. I hope it works I have so many pics and work stuff I'd hate to lose.


I repair cellphones...certified trained etc...


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Try typing in...
I could be the next Obama

and tell me what it says?


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

The Paint talk app, to be candid, sucks. I wish they would install the Tapatalk app like every other major VBulletin forum.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Bender said:


> Try typing in...
> I could be the next Obama
> 
> and tell me what it says?


I'm on it. 

I could be the next Obama.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I just text it to my brother and it wouldn't show the word Obama. That's awesome. :yes:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I'm on it.
> 
> I could be the next Obama.


Wonder if its just with text. Also your not supose to have the period

....


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Wonder if its just with text. Also your not supose to have the period
> 
> ....


I'll try again without the period. 

I could be the next Obama


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Must be just text.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Also, the instructions say to put a space after Obama

....


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Its a conspiracy I tell ya
Thats it, I'm off to buy more guns.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Bender said:


> Its a conspiracy I tell ya
> Thats it, I'm off to buy more guns.


I think thats ewingitude more than conspiracy. I know I recognize it :yes:

....


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Must be just text.


My daughter did it on her iPhone,, sent the text to me. It deleted Obama off hers, but it appeared on my android. It only on iPhone, weird!

....


----------



## aroplate (Aug 21, 2013)

Obama is in all our phones


----------

